# Tan Baracuda Jacket with Khaki Pants, your opinion please



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I just bought a tan Baracuda on the Trad Thrift Store Exchange. I frequently wear khakis during the week and am concerned that it might be too much tan if I wear them together and it would look like a uniform. I haven't actually received the jacket yet so I'm still trying to visualize

What is your opinion?


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I think the tan Baracuda is best paired with the otherwise neglected blue khakis, or jeans of course.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

I've thought the same thing about wearing a trench coat before.

Anyway, if the shade of the jacket and pants are far enough apart, then it should look okay. That's why I bought a brown harrington recently.


----------



## ada8356 (Dec 14, 2007)

Probably too much tan for my taste.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

ada8356 said:


> Probably too much tan for my taste.


+1 here


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

It's too much tan. I have a nice vintage tan baracuta in 100% cotton and, unfortunately, it doesn't get much wear. My navy and olive green baracutas get far more wear. That said, it was probably cheap off the exchange and it can be the perfect jacket in the right situation.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a navy Baracuta (wore it today) and just ordered one in natural as I've wanted another and it was on sale at the Baracuta website (https://www.baracuta-g9.com/G9-Original-Made-In-England/G90003OE/5051235552272/f). I had the same concern and I may end up regretting buying it. I'm hoping that the natural shade will be sufficently different (i.e., lighter) from my khakis so that it doesn't look like a tan suit. If it does, as others have suggested, it will get paired with olive or blue.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, as stated above, I think it'll only work if you have, say, a stone pair of chinos and the Baracuta is British khaki. If not, there won't be sufficiently color contrast. For this reason, I haven't purchased a tan Baracuta.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

What is this Baracuda you speak of?

Snark aside, that's kept me off of them. I'd love one to knock around in when I wear jeans (gasp!), but need the navy version first.

You do have my commendation for beating me to the 40R jacket.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Won't work with tan or mushroom chinos, but will with stone, chocolate, nantucket reds, ocher and bottle green. If you want to try tan, go for a contrasting texture for the trousers-moleskin or corduroy. Tan jeans or chinos with that jacket will look like Dickie's workwear.

I have a G-9 in camel tartan, and despite the warmer tone and pattern, it'd be tough for me to make tan chinos work. Probably fawn would be the closest I'd try with my jacket, and I doubt I'd even try.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I beat you to the 46R jacket actually.

Thanks everyone for confirming my suspicion that it's too much tan. I agree that navy would be more versatile but I couldn't pass this up for the price and the fact there is hardly anything posted in my size so I get really excited when I find something. I already a navy Barbour golf jacket I can use with khaki.



Pink and Green said:


> What is this Baracuda you speak of?
> 
> Snark aside, that's kept me off of them. I'd love one to knock around in when I wear jeans (gasp!), but need the navy version first.
> 
> You do have my commendation for beating me to the 40R jacket.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I've got three in different colors. The tan almost never gets worn. Having said that, Take Ivy indicates that there was a time when light colored pants and jackets were regularly worn together.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

With many khakis and four baracuda or clone jackets, I understand the issue of too much tan, especially when tan, stone and beige polos are added to the mix. I have a few blue jackets to break up the monotone and have searched in vain for a quality cotton or blend baracuda/clone/windbreaker in brown or chocolate. I am quite comfortable pairing black tops, especially turtlenecks, with khaki pants, and I often wear a black Lacoste windbreaker or a black Arc'teryx jacket over khakis. At the risk of irritating the ever-vigilant Trad Police, I will also mention a custom Langlitz black leather jacket that is still being broken in after fifteen years.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

godan said:


> At the risk of irritating the ever-vigilant Trad Police, I will also mention a custom Langlitz black leather jacket that is still being broken in after fifteen years.


S'OK if you're riding a vintage American motorcycle. You specified a 3/2 sack with a single hooked vent, right?


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Mad Hatter said:


> S'OK if you're riding a vintage American motorcycle. You specified a 3/2 sack with a single hooked vent, right?


Mad: Please accept my congratulations for knowing (I think) that Langlitz began life selling hardcore biker garb. I drove up to Portland for the fitting, and, on the tailor's advice, specified medium weight leather. Even so, the jacket is heavier than any two others I own, and it still looks new. Langlitz is staffed by serious people who know what they are doing, do not hurry and charge what their products are worth.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

With Barracuta G9's in Khaki, British Khaki and Navy, it is true that the navy version is worn most frequently. Although I have found it quite acceptable to wear the British Khaki jacket on a fairly regular basis with lighter toned chinos. The khaki G9 was my first and prior to the purchase of the other two colors of jacket, I wore it regularly with whatever color of trousers I happened to be wearing that day, on any days that existing weather conditions called for a windbreaker! Never really gave it much thought...now that I think about it!


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

godan said:


> ...searched in vain for a quality cotton or blend baracuda/clone/windbreaker in brown or chocolate.


I just bought a Ben Sherman harrington (possibly a knock-off) in chocolate/brown from a seller in HK. It's not a bad jacket and I can find no flaws with it. Search eBay for "ben sherman harrington".


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

perhaps it's your military background, Eagle; but seriously, I'd been wearing a tan raincoat with khaki pants for years, without giving it a thought, but since I read a discussion here, I never do it without thinking 'this doesn't look right.'


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

The individual garments sound good, but a little more contrast might be nice.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

I have both a Navy RLP and a Tan Drizzler. I would never wear the tan and khaki together. I feel I would look like a gas station attendant or a delivery man.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

DoghouseReilly said:


> I just bought a Ben Sherman harrington (possibly a knock-off) in chocolate/brown from a seller in HK. It's not a bad jacket and I can find no flaws with it. Search eBay for "ben sherman harrington".


Doghouse: Thank you for the specific, pertinent and timely information. I found the HK auction for a chocolate/brown jacket in my size. It is on my watch list for bidding at the right time.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

Khaki and khaki can look quite good if they are different shades and you're wearing a shirt with some color.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

godan said:


> Mad: Please accept my congratulations for knowing (I think) that Langlitz began life selling hardcore biker garb. I drove up to Portland for the fitting, and, on the tailor's advice, specified medium weight leather. Even so, the jacket is heavier than any two others I own, and it still looks new. Langlitz is staffed by serious people who know what they are doing, do not hurry and charge what their products are worth.


Yes, I knew about Langlitz. They and Vanson make fine leather MC apparel. When I'm ready to replace my Hein Gericke, it'll be with something from one or the other.


----------



## egerland (Aug 18, 2008)

I wore the combo last week, with a brightly colored shirt. It was fine.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Rambler said:


> perhaps it's your military background, Eagle; but seriously, I'd been wearing a tan raincoat with khaki pants for years, without giving it a thought, but since I read a discussion here, I never do it without thinking 'this doesn't look right.'


LOL. Yes indeed, these fora do have a way of planting evil and destructive thoughts (at least from the perspective of our finances) in our heads!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

mhj said:


> I just bought a tan Baracuda on the Trad Thrift Store Exchange. I frequently wear khakis during the week and am concerned that it might be too much tan if I wear them together and it would look like a uniform. I haven't actually received the jacket yet so I'm still trying to visualize
> 
> What is your opinion?


Do you like Kim Jong-il's "look?" Proceed accordingly.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

smujd said:


> Do you like Kim Jong-il's "look?" Proceed accordingly.


I was really trying more for the Sgt. Bilko look :biggrin2:


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Has the "natural" color darkened over time?



Here it looks almost cream colored... (Maybe an optical illusion caused by the white shirt and tan sweater?)


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

Well, I got mine yesterday and wore it today. I would say the photo of McQueen above shows a jacklet that looks almost off white/light gray. In any case, mine has a distinctly more yellowish/tan hue.


----------

